# Unibrain 1394 PC HELP!



## ReD-SpideR (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a HP Personal Media drive (external Hard Drive that connects into the case via what looks like a USB port?) looks like a house.. maybe the old usb port shape? owell anyways..

It isnt being detected anymore, and recently i've had this messege to find a driver for, so im assuming during one of my last driver clean ups, i must of whiped out the needed drive for this.

This is the driver im looking for.









I cannot find it ANYWHERE! 

im very distressed because this is my backup drive and as of late.. i cannot 'back up'.

and no, its not the ubcore drivers, they dont work, i get a msg about not having the hardware.

here are my system specs if its of any use (motherboard, system, ect.): System Info Link

Please help me resolve this.
I apologize if this is in the wrong section,

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Cubex DE (May 21, 2009)

The port you are referring to is a 6-pin FireWire port. It is entirely different than a USB port. Unfortunately somehow your FireWire driver(s) have been uninstalled. I know this because I have the same problem.

Before you ask: no, there is no such thing as a FireWire to USB adapter. Many people have asked and it simply does not (and indeed cannot) exist. The two technologies are simply incompatible.

You need to visit the website for the computer manufacturer (NOT the drive manufacturer, as your hard drive should be fine still, it is your computer that has the problem). Check and see if they will let you download the drivers from their site (most manufacturers have a downloads or drivers section on their website).

To look up drivers, you will need your model number. This is usually found on the side or back of your desktop tower. On Dell computers, it is often somewhere on the front.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ashybanana (Sep 19, 2011)

1- Click the Start Button, type devmgmt.msc in the “Start Search” box and press Enter.
2- Expand the "IEEE 1394 Bus Host Controllers" node in the device tree on the right hand pane
3- Right click the host controller node select "Update driver software ..."
4- Select "Browse my computer for driver software"
5- Select "let me pick from a list of device driver on my computer ..." and Check the box before “Show compatible hardware”.
6. Choose the second option---1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller (Legacy), and click next to update the driver.


----------

